# wlan

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Meine Frau hat einen neuen Laptop, auf dem ich nach Diskussionen Gentoo aufgespielt habe. Ein Problem habe ich mit dem wlan. Wenn im LAN ein Netwerkkabel angschlossen ist, soll eth0 in's Internet verbinden. Wenn sie unterwegs ist, soll wireless LAN automatisch nach verfügbaren Netzen suchen

und ggf. verbinden. Bekommt man das hin?

```
ifconfig

eth0      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:1e:ec:51:04:42

          inet Adresse:194.105.103.252  Bcast:194.105.103.255  Maske:255.255.255.0

          inet6 Adresse: fe80::21e:ecff:fe51:442/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Verbindung

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:2612 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1755 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000

          RX bytes:1753472 (1.6 MiB)  TX bytes:260819 (254.7 KiB)

          Interrupt:19 Basisadresse:0xa000

lo        Protokoll:Lokale Schleife

          inet Adresse:127.0.0.1  Maske:255.0.0.0

          inet6 Adresse: ::1/128 Gültigkeitsbereich:Maschine

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:47 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:47 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0

          RX bytes:2603 (2.5 KiB)  TX bytes:2603 (2.5 KiB)

```

```
one init.d # emerge wireless-tools

one init.d # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:""

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Tx-Power=off

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

one init.d # ln -s net.lo net.wlan0

one init.d # nano /etc/conf.d/net

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

modules=( "iwconfig" )

olaf # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Starting wlan0

 *     /etc/conf.d/wireless is deprecated

 *     Please put all settings in /etc/conf.d/net

 *     /etc/conf.d/wireless is deprecated

 *     Please put all settings in /etc/conf.d/net

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

 *   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

 *   Failed to configure wireless for wlan0                               [ !! ]

0-1e-ec-51-4-42 olaf #
```

```
0-1e-ec-51-4-42 olaf # rc-update -s

               acpid | battery      default

           alsasound |         boot

            bootmisc |         boot

             checkfs |         boot

           checkroot |         boot

               clock |         boot

         consolefont |         boot

        cpufrequtils |              default

               cupsd |              default

                dbus | battery      default

                hald | battery      default

            hostname |         boot

             keymaps |         boot

               local | battery      default nonetwork

          localmount |         boot

             modules |         boot

            net.eth0 | battery      default

              net.lo |         boot

            netmount | battery      default

           net.wlan0 |              default

      NetworkManager |              default

           rmnologin |         boot

           syslog-ng | battery      default

      udev-postmount | battery      default

             urandom |         boot

          vixie-cron | battery      default

0-1e-ec-51-4-42 olaf #
```

----------

## Fugee47

vielleicht helfen dir da tools wie wicd oder networkmanager weiter ??

----------

## Erdie

Was ist mit ifplugd? Ist der installiert?

----------

## l3u

Genau das hab ich beim Notebook meiner Freundin folgendermaßen gelöst (/etc/conf.d/net):

```
preup() {

        # LAN starten, wenn ein Kabel drinsteckt

        # WLAN starten, wenn net

        if [[ "${IFACE}" == "eth0" ]]; then

                einfo "Trying to connect via LAN"

                return 0

        elif [[ "${iface}" == "wlan0" ]]; then

                if ethtool eth0 | grep -q 'Link detected: no'; then

                        einfo "No connection availible via LAN"

                        ebegin "Shutting down eth0 ..."

                        /etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop

                        eend $?

                        einfo "Starting WLAN ..."

                        return 0

                else

                        einfo "There exists a connection via LAN; won't start the WLAN"

                        return 1

                fi

        fi

        return 0

}

# LAN

config_eth0="192.168.178.60/24"

routes_eth0="default via 192.168.178.1"

dns_servers_eth0="

        127.0.0.1

        192.168.178.1

"

# WLAN

modules_wlan0=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0="192.168.178.60/24"

routes_wlan0="default via 192.168.178.1"

dns_servers_wlan0="192.168.178.1"
```

Das mit „SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory“ hatte ich denk ich auch schonmal, ich weiß bloß nicht mehr genau, was das war … ich glaub, das hatte was mit dem BIOS zu tun damals.

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Genau das hab ich beim Notebook meiner Freundin folgendermaßen gelöst (/etc/conf.d/net):
> 
> ```
> preup() {
> 
> ...

 Brauche ich dafür ifplugd oder networkmanager?

----------

## Polynomial-C

Wenn du das Skript von l3u verwenden willst, brauchst du sys-apps/ethtool.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Habe ich gesehen. Danke. Wollte bloß wissen, ob es noch mehr Abhängigkeiten gibt. MfG

----------

